# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  awmn δορυφορικός χάρτης

## dti

Επισυνάπτω έναν πρόχειρο χάρτη με όλα τα σημεία στα οποία βρίσκονται πιθανά nodes του awmn. Ο χάρτης είναι από το MySat μετά από σχετική επεξεργασία βέβαια.

Οσοι θέλετε να συμπεριληφθείτε σ' αυτόν καθώς και σε μεγαλύτερης ευκρίνειας χάρτες, στείλτε μου με e-mail την ακριβή διεύθυνσή σας.

----------


## dti

Επισυνάπτω σε αρχεία zip δορυφορικούς χάρτες (MySat) με πιθανές συνδέσεις ανά περιοχή. Εχω συμπεριλάβει τις θέσεις όσων έχουν κάνει καταχώρηση στη node db ή μου έχουν δώσει τη διεύθυνσή τους στο παρελθόν.
Οσες συνδέσεις μετά από κατόπτευση δεν είναι εφικτές, παρακαλώ να μου γνωστοποιούνται προκειμένου να κάνω τις ανάλογες τροποποιήσεις στους χάρτες.
Υπάρχουν ακόμη αρκετές διευθύνσεις μελών του awmn ή του forum που δεν έχουν αποτυπωθεί. Οποιος θέλει να συμπεριληφθεί δεν έχει παρά ν' αποτυπώσει τη θέση του στη node db ή απλά να μου στείλει με e-mail την ακριβή διεύθυνσή του.

----------


## stoidis

dti μήπως έχεις την δυνατότητα να ανεβάσεις τον χάρτη που έκανες post στην αρχή σε μεγαλύτερη ευκρίνεια; Αν θέλεις ανέβασέ τον σε .zip για να μην ανοίγει στον browser όπως έκανες και με τους χάρτες ανα περιοχή.

Πάντως πολύ καλή δουλειά το MySat. Συγχαρητήρια!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Τα αρχεία που ανέβασα προηγουμένως είναι ουσιαστικά ο χάρτης που βλέπετε στο 1ο post με πολύ μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση. Τον έχω χωρίσει όμως σε περιοχές, καθώς το MySat δεν παρέχει τη δυνατότητα να εξάγεις ολόκληρο το αρχείο τύπου .ski σε .jpg ή .gif, κλπ.
Ετσι, αναγκάζομαι να μικραίνω πάρα πολύ το δορυφορικό χάρτη ολόκληρου του λεκανοεδίου Αττικής, για να χωράει σε μία οθόνη, το κάνω capture και το μετατρέπω μετά με άλλο πρόγραμμα, σε .jpg...

----------


## dti

Δύο νέες περιοχές : Πεύκη και Ανω Λιόσια
Ενημέρωσα και το συνολικό χάρτη, ο οποίος είναι πλέον σε πολύ ικανοποιητική ανάλυση και απεικονίζει τις πιθανές συνδέσεις. Κάποιες έχουν ήδη επιβεβαιωθεί ενώ οι περισσότερες πρέπει να δοκιμαστούν καθώς δεν είναι σίγουρο οτι υπάρχει οπτική επαφή μεταξύ των συνδεδεμένων σημείων...

----------


## dti

Τέσσερις ακόμη περιοχές : Αιγάλεω, Κερατσίνι, Ν. Κόσμος και Κηφισιά.
Ανανεώθηκαν επίσης οι χάρτες της Ν.Ιωνίας και του Πειραιά.

----------


## dti

Δε σας προλαβαίνω πλέον  :: 
Να και το Χαλάνδρι, με σοβαρές πιθανότητες διασύνδεσης.

----------


## drf

> Δε σας προλαβαίνω πλέον 
> Να και το Χαλάνδρι, με σοβαρές πιθανότητες διασύνδεσης.



βάλε και τον iNFeCTeD στα nodes του Πειραιά μας...  ::

----------


## dti

Ανανεώθηκαν οι χάρτες του Πειραιά, του Κερατσινίου και της Ν. Ιωνίας.
Ειδικά στη Ν. Ιωνία είμαστε 4 πλέον και μπορούμε να καλύψουμε άνετα ολόκληρη την περιοχή  :: 
Ο bakolaz βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στον jlian (από την άλλη πλευρά του Αλσους της Ν.Φιλαδέλφειας). Ακόμη και χωρίς οπτική επαφή λόγω των δένδρων, αισιοδοξώ οτι και αυτό το link μπορεί να παίξει "εξ αντανακλάσεως" με τους προβολείς του Σταδίου της ΑΕΚ  ::

----------


## KGP

I am sorry DTI, but plz read carefully,

AEKs track and field/soccer stadium is going to be demolished by the end of November in order to built a new modern stadium, as per Athens2004 and National olympics committee standards for the olympic games.

New track and field stadium is going to be ready no later by the end of 2003.

The demolition is going to be done using explosives specially built-in to the structure of the building in order to have controled explosion and demolition.


Anyway let me inform you that I am probably gonna participate to the meeting planned for the 22 of Sept. and might visit Thessalonika for business within the next week.

Brgds and take good care
KGP

Ps. Stoidis, I havent forgoten you, i will reply to your pm soon...pretty soon -no later than this year!  ::  take care

----------


## stoidis

> Ps. Stoidis, I havent forgoten you, i will reply to your pm soon...pretty soon -no later than this year!  take care


KGP no offence, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα σχετικά με το pm που αναφέρεις. Πρέπει να είναι πολύ παλιό  ::  

Anyway, αν έρθεις τελικά στο meeting, θα τα πούμε εκεί.

----------


## dti

Να κι ο Αλιμος, επίσης με σοβαρές πιθανότητες διασύνδεσης.

----------


## KGP

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από KGP
> 
> Ps. Stoidis, I havent forgoten you, i will reply to your pm soon...pretty soon -no later than this year!  take care
> 
> 
> KGP no offence, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα σχετικά με το pm που αναφέρεις. Πρέπει να είναι πολύ παλιό  
> 
> Anyway, αν έρθεις τελικά στο meeting, θα τα πούμε εκεί.


Tote tha sou kano PM live otan tha se do kai tha sou ta neotera  ::  take care good fellow

Brgds KGP

PS Aurio tha eime kai ego ekei!!! -at least will try-

----------


## tassos

Hi σε όλους!  ::  Ήρθα κι εγώ να δώ τι γίνεται. Καλά τα βλέπω τα πράγματα στο χάρτη πάντως: http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... ?nodeid=41

Και μερικές απορίες: Έχω ήδη μια κανονική 10/100Mbps (DLink) κάρτα δικτύου που κάθεται. Εαν κατάλαβα καλά, αγοράζοντας ένα Access Point (περίπου 240?) και ίσως μια κεραία, συνδέομαι στο δίκτυο;  ::  
Εαν ισχύει αυτό, όταν είναι κλειστό το pc, συνεχίζει να δουλεύει το AP παρέχοντας σύνδεση σε όποιον είναι συνδεδεμένος πάνω μου;;

Να σημειώσω ότι όχι μόνο διαθέτω ταράτσα πενταόροφης πολυκατοικίας, αλλά και το δώμα αυτής, και ίσως και έτοιμο ιστό πάνω στο δώμα... Θα ακολουθήσουν και φωτογραφίες με πολύ ωραία θέα προς σχεδόν τα πάντα. (Για να καταλάβετε πριν μερικά χρόνια που δεν είχε νέφος από ταράτσα έβλεπα και θάλασσα.) Αν θέλετε ρίχτε μια ματιά στο παραπάνω link και πείτε καμιά ιδέα για κεραία. 

Τέλος μάλλον θα ακολουθήσουν άλλοι 2 κόμβοι φίλων, ο ένας <500 μέτρα νότια από εμένα (με καθαρό LOS) και ο άλλος Κηφισιά. Θα ήταν εφικτό να δημιουργήσουμε μεταξύ μας κάποιο απευθείας link;

Κάνω edit για το δορυφορικό χάρτη της Αθήνας: Έχω μια φωτογραφία 4064*4064 pixels 13.9MB από τη NASA που έχει πολύ καλή ανάλυση, (όχι όσο οι κοντινές του MySat, αλλά είναι όλόκληρη η Αττική σχεδόν σε πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα από το MySat) Μπορώ να την κάνω attach? (14MB?) Υπάρχει και στο site της NASA (http://earth.jsc.nasa.gov/photoinfo.cgi ... 90-759-049) αλλά θέλει 90 μοίρες clockwise rotate και ένα level equalization στο Photo-Paint γιατί "μπλεδίζει". Πιστεύω για το συνολικό χάρτη των nodes είναι ότι πρέπει.

----------


## dti

Καλωσήλθες και στο νέο μας forum μας!

Είσαι μάλλον τυχερός γιατί σε αποστάσεις από 1-4 χιλιόμετρα υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 6 ακόμη υποψήφιοι να συνδεθούν μαζί σου. (racer, sfli, achille, dlyk, sdam, dalex) και αφού έχεις καλή θέα, ε ποιός στη χάρη σου!

*Πάντως όσο περισσότεροι καταχωρούν τις θέσεις τους στη node db τόσο περισσότερο φαίνεται οτι πλησιάζει η ώρα που θα είναι αυτονόητο σχεδόν για τον καθένα οτι θα συνδέεται πολύ εύκολα στο awmn!*

Σχετικά με τις ερωτήσεις σου, με ένα access point ναι μπορεί να το βλέπουν οι client σου ακόμη κι αν έχεις κλειστό το pc. Τουλάχιστον αυτό συμβαίνει στο dlink 900+ όπως μας διαβεβαίωσε ο papashark που έχει 2 900άρια.

Το τί κεραία θα βάλεις έχει σχέση με την απόσταση και τη γωνία που βρίσκονται οι φίλοι σου. Με μία omni καλύπτεις βέβαια 360 μοίρες, αλλά δημιουργείς και μαζεύεις αντίστοιχα θόρυβο. 

Θα χαρούμε να τα πούμε κάποια στιγμή κι από κοντά.

----------


## tassos

::  

New node added: tsiou (ο φίλος που λέγαμε).

Σχετικά με τη δορυφορική εικόνα τι λες; Να την ανεβάσω στο φόρουμ απ'ότι βλέπω δε γίνεται, οπότε ρίξε μια ματιά στο λινκ του προηγούμενου post. Αν θες στη στέλνω και με mail.

----------


## stoidis

> Έχω μια φωτογραφία 4064*4064 pixels 13.9MB από τη NASA που έχει πολύ καλή ανάλυση, (όχι όσο οι κοντινές του MySat, αλλά είναι όλόκληρη η Αττική σχεδόν σε πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα από το MySat) Μπορώ να την κάνω attach?


Φυσικά και μπορείς  ::  

thanks tassos !

----------


## tassos

Παλεύω αλλά δεν...
Κάνει upload για 4-5sec αλλά μετά κολλάει. Τι να κάνω; Έχω και ISDN 64k...

----------


## dti

> New node added: tsiou (ο φίλος που λέγαμε).


Δεν έχει καταχωρήσει ομως υπαρκτό e-mail, με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορεί να λάβει το e-mail επιβεβαίωσης δημιουργίας του node.
Το e-mail ήρθε σε μένα, ως admin της nodedb για το awmn...

----------


## stoidis

tassos, σου έχω στείλει ένα pm με ένα ftp account για να κάνεις upload το αρχείο

----------


## tassos

> Δεν έχει καταχωρήσει ομως υπαρκτό e-mail, με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορεί να λάβει το e-mail επιβεβαίωσης δημιουργίας του node.
> Το e-mail ήρθε σε μένα, ως admin της nodedb για το awmn...


Δίκιο έχεις, σβήσε τον κόμβο #42 και τον ξαναβάζουμε με το σωστό email. Sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## tassos

Μπήκε 4 φορές το ίδιο μήνυμα

----------


## tassos

> Δεν έχει καταχωρήσει ομως υπαρκτό e-mail, με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορεί να λάβει το e-mail επιβεβαίωσης δημιουργίας του node.
> Το e-mail ήρθε σε μένα, ως admin της nodedb για το awmn...


Δίκιο έχεις, σβήσε τον κόμβο #42 και τον ξαναβάζουμε με το σωστό email. Sorry for the inconvenience.

----------


## dti

Δύο ακόμη περιοχές: Καματερό και Παγκράτι.

----------


## Alexandros

dti είσαι ταχύτατος! Χθές γράφτηκα σήμερα με βλέπω στο δορυφορικό Χάρτη  ::  

Να πω για εμένα ότι είμαι 34, δουλεύω με δίκτυα καμιά δεκαπενταετία (αλήθεια), η εμπειρία μου με ασύρματα είναι μέτρια σε επίπεδο setup, σαν χρήστης όμως είμαι καθημερινός στη δοθλειά και στο σπίτι. Για IP designs όμως κάτι ξέρω. Tέλος να τονίσω ότι η δυνατότητά μου για σκαρφάλωματα είναι εξαιρετικά (με έμφαση) περιορισμένη  :: 

Όπως λέω και στα σχόλια μου έχω διαθέσιμο Access Point και η υποδομή (AP, UPS και Κεραία εξωτερική σε ιστό με lightning arrestor) θα είναι στημένη μέσα Νοεμβρίου (ένεκα μετακόμισης αρχές Νοεμβρίου). Έχω πολύ καλή θέα Ανατολικά και Νότια [με εξαίρεση πιθανές επιπλοκές από Λόφους και Δέντρα του Πάρκου Περιβαλλοντικής Ευαισθησίας (οι πάπιες της λίμνης δεν πετάνε οπότε αυτές δε θα είναι πρόβλημα), που ίσως να είναι πρόβλημα για οπτική επαφή με llafer]. Φαίνονται ενδιαφέρουσες οι περιπτώσεις KGP & nagual αλλά δεν είναι οι μόνες. Είμαι έτοιμος να αφιερώσω ένα κατ' αρχήν access point στο 'σκοπό' οπότε όποιος πιστός έτοιμος για MONIMH σύνδεση ενδιαφέρεται, ας μιλήσει και από αρχές Νοεμβρίου αρχίζουμε κατοπτεύσεις (μέχρι τότε ο χρόνος στο καινούργιο σπίτι είναι περιορισμένος και αφιερωμένος στο να στήνω με την βοήθεια φίλων καλώδια UTP, coaxial, TV κ.λπ. βαρετά  :: ).

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

Αλέξανδρε καλωσήλθες στην παρέα μας. Η περιοχή που μένεις είναι συμπτωματικά πολύ "hot" από πλευράς ενδιαφέροντος για το δίκτυό μας. Πολύ κοντά σου είναι ο nagual (Αλέξανδρος κι αυτός!) και ο kgp, ενώ και οι δυό μας πρέπει να έχουμε *καθαρή οπτική επαφή*  παρά τα 4 και κάτι χιλιόμετρα που μας χωρίζουν. 

Η πολυετής εμπειρία σου θα μας φανεί εξαιρετικά χρήσιμη στην πορεία του project. Ελπίζω να έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να τα πούμε κι από κοντά πολύ σύντομα. Με δεδομένο τον περιορισμένο χρόνο σου λόγω της επικείμενης μετακόμισης, όποτε θέλεις στείλε μου pm ή e-mail για να βρεθούμε και να επιβεβαιώσουμε την οπτική μας επαφή.

Πάντως το σίγουρο είναι οτι τις επόμενες 10 ημέρες θα ξεκινήσουμε πολλές δοκιμές (και στην περιοχή σου) αφού θα έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας όλο τον απαραίτητο εξοπλισμό.

----------


## Alexandros

Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και την πρόσκληση. Επίσης συγχαρητήρια για την καλή δουλειά που γίνεται. Θα είμαι σε επαφή (οπτική και όχι μόνο  ::  ).

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## dti

Νέες περιοχές:
Καλλιθέα, Ν. Σμύρνη.
Ανανεώθηκε ο συνολικός χάρτης του λεκανοπεδίου και Π.Φάληρο, Πειραιάς, Αγ. Δημήτριος.

----------


## harisk

> Νέες περιοχές:
> Καλλιθέα, Ν. Σμύρνη.
> Ανανεώθηκε ο συνολικός χάρτης του λεκανοπεδίου και Π.Φάληρο, Πειραιάς, Αγ. Δημήτριος.


Βάση των φωτογραφιών μπορώ να πώ ότι είμαι αρκετά ποιο κοντά στον jim ίσως και ποιο κοντα από ότι είμαι με τον code. Θα έλεγα ότι υπολογίζω 1km από jim και 1.2 km από code. Φαντάσου ποιο κοντά στο άλσος. Έχει έρθει η ώρα να σου στείλω με email την προσωπική μου διεύθυνση για να λάμψει η αλήθεια!

----------


## panic

hm to range poso ftanei ?
i optiki epafi einai kati to aparetito e?

afta blepoume emeis pou menoume ektos lekanopediou(lagonisi)
kai mas trexoun ta salia  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Μην είσαι τόσο βέβαιος ότι αδικείσαι. 
Έχεις εκεί λιγότερο ηλεκτρομαγνητικό θόρυβο και δεν αποκλείεται το δίκτυο να φτάσει ακόμα κι εκεί. Πάντως, η ιδέα είναι να στήνει κανείς κόμβο, με την ελάχιστη δυνατή σύνθεση και επιβάρυνση και έτσι να ενθαρρύνει τυχόν ευρισκομένους σε ενδιάμεσες θέσεις να στήσουν κι αυτοί.

----------


## drf

πιστεύω ότι ο φίλος DTI έχει πολύ δουλειά να κάνει συνέχεια στοn δορυφορικό χάρτη μιας και τα μέλη αυξάνονται μέρα με την μέρα...  ::

----------


## cluster

> Νέες περιοχές:
> Καλλιθέα, Ν. Σμύρνη.
> Ανανεώθηκε ο συνολικός χάρτης του λεκανοπεδίου και Π.Φάληρο, Πειραιάς, Αγ. Δημήτριος.


Yparxei kanenas xarths sto forum me Peiraia-Nikaia Sunora ?
Autos pou vrika exei peiraia alla to limani

thnkz

----------


## dti

Θα τον ανεβάσω πολύ σύντομα, μαζί με αρκετούς ακόμη.
Το μόνο που έχω καταφέρει τις τελευταίες 15 ημέρες είναι να καταχωρώ συνέχεια τις θέσεις σας στο MySat. 
Για να βγάλω όμως το χάρτη της κάθε περιοχής είναι μια ολόκληρη ιστορία, οπότε θέλει λίγο χρόνο (...και αρκετό ξενύχτι  ::  )

----------


## tassos

dti ανέβασα τον δορυφορικό χάρτη της Αθήνας που έλεγα. Check your pm. 

ΥΓ: Υπάρχει τοπικός χάρτης για Μαρούσι;

----------


## stoidis

Η photo βρίσκεται εδώ : http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/files/ ... enssat.jpg (13MB)

Thanks tassos  ::

----------


## sialko

edo einai pagrati-illisia apo auta pou 3ero

----------


## stoidis

Η νέα δορυφορική photo που έστειλε ο Tassos είναι εδώ : http://radio.isc.tuc.gr/vstoidis/files/ ... nssat2.jpg (14MB)

----------


## ladhm

Pedia stous ampelokipous pano apo tin panormou iparxi dinatotida diasindesis. Pistevo pos ne.

----------


## indyone

Χμμμμ, μήπως υπάρχει και κάποιος δορυφορικός χάρτης με τις περιοχες:
Περισσο - Γαλατσι - Ανω Κυψελη - Ανω Πατήσια - Λαμπρινη ???

----------


## dti

Επειδή πρόσφατα έχουν καταχωρήσει τις θέσεις τους πάρα πολλοί στη node db δυστυχώς δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω χρόνο για να εξάγω τους χάρτες από το MySat. 
Το μόνο που έχω προλάβει να κάνω είναι να ενημερώνω το MySat στο PC μου. Ελπίζω σύντομα να αρχίσω και πάλι τη δημοσίευση πιο ενημερωμένων χαρτών. 
Θα δω επίσης τί μέγεθος έχει το αρχείο που έχω φτιάξει και ίσως ζητήσω τη βοήθεια όσων έχουν το MySat εγκατεστημένο.

----------


## eLeKtriK EyE

Μετά από κάμποσο ψάξιμο, βρήκα πως το format που χρησιμοποιεί το MySat για τους χάρτες είναι το "ASIT" το οποίο έχει αναπτύξει η ελβετική εταιρεία ptv.
Δείτε αυτήν την σελίδα όσοι είστε γερμανομαθείς και αυτήν την (άθλια) μετάφραση (αλλά μετάφραση!) οι υπόλοιποι.
Δεν μπορεί, θα υπάρχει τρόπος να μετατρέπονται τα αρχεία αυτά σε άλλα format  ::

----------


## eLeKtriK EyE

Νέοι χάρτες:

*Βόρεια*
http://www.awmn.gr/files/photo/attikiSat/awmn-north.jpg


*Νότια*
http://www.awmn.gr/files/photo/attikiSat/awmn-south.jpg

----------


## cghera

Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες δεν φαίνεται να δουλευουν...
ουτε τα μιρορς

----------


## dti

Τα links που δουλεύουν είναι:

http://www.awmn.gr/files/photo/attikiSat/awmn-north.jpg
http://www.awmn.gr/files/photo/attikiSat/awmn-south.jpg


Ευχαριστούμε για την επισήμανση.
Να διευκρινίσουμε όμως οτι από τότε που φτιάχθηκαν αυτοί οι χάρτες έχουν δραματικά αυξηθεί οι ενδιαφερόμενοι και οι λειτουργούντες κόμβοι, οπότε μάλλον θα είχε έννοια να αποτυπωθούν εκ νέου οι ενεργοί και μόνο κόμβοι.

----------

